# Background Checks partner 309



## alym (Jan 2, 2015)

I have police records my from the city I am from but haven't reciecved my background check. I sent it in Dec 20 and called today to check the status. That are only processing applications from Nov. 25. Once they get to mine it will take 16 weeks. My migration agent says that the visa process will be 5-6 months but I'm assuming with no background check that will delay a decision on the visa until I recieve it. Are there any alternatives or other partner visas that we can look into to get around this?


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

alym said:


> I have police records my from the city I am from but haven't reciecved my background check. I sent it in Dec 20 and called today to check the status. That are only processing applications from Nov. 25. Once they get to mine it will take 16 weeks. My migration agent says that the visa process will be 5-6 months but I'm assuming with no background check that will delay a decision on the visa until I recieve it. Are there any alternatives or other partner visas that we can look into to get around this?


Sorry to say, you have to wait on the FBI. and if you have any (non Australian) children involved the sponsor needs checks done as well.

My CO has told me that if we had all of our clearances back in OCT we would have been approved then.. the FBI got my wife's prints on NOV 3 and we are still waiting.

Last week they were opening packs form mid NOV, but processing prints from late OCT.
they are taking 16-17 weeks to complete a check from the day they get it.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

There is no way around it - you have to wait. There is no type of visa that leads to PR (in other words, no other type of partner visa) that would allow you to get around the FBI check. It's mandatory. What Heats says is very correct, though - It's 16 weeks *from the date they receive it,* not 16 weeks AFTER they get to yours. When did you apply for your 309? Though DC is quoting a 12-15 month processing time for 309s these days, many of our members who applied through DC are seeing grants in about 6-8 months (some as few as 5 months).


----------



## sublimnl (Feb 18, 2015)

I really wish there would have been some mention of the need for an FBI check with I applied for my PMV back in October. I would have filed for it back then and had it by now. Really hoping to hear from a CO sometime in the next month and get approved pending the FBI check. Does anyone know how long they will take to approve once they receive the FBI check?

The IMMI website says 6 months for visa processing times, so I called last week just to see where I was at since it had been 4 months since I applied and no word at all on anything. I was then given the horrific 12-15 month timeline which gutted me. I was in shock. My company has outsourced my entire dept and my last day of employment is June 26 and we were planning to move direct to Brisbane instead of finding another job here in the States. 

I was so relieved to find this forum tonight and see that the true visa processing times out of Washington are more in line with the 6 month timeline that IMMI advertises, then completely shocked once again to learn about the FBI check and its 4 month waiting period. I'm sure you can all guess what I will be doing tomorrow. 

Two glaring questions...

1. Why the heck does the embassy in Washington claim that ludicrous 12-15 month timeline and give people heart attacks?

2. Why is there no mention of the FBI check anywhere throughout the application process? Did I really miss that or is it just a glaring omission?


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

sublimnl said:


> I really wish there would have been some mention of the need for an FBI check with I applied for my PMV back in October. I would have filed for it back then and had it by now. The IMMI website says 6 months for visa processing times, so I called last week just to see where I was at since it had been 4 months since I applied and no word at all on anything. I was then given the horrific 12-15 month timeline which gutted me. I was in shock. My company has outsourced my entire dept and my last day of employment is June 26 and we were planning to move direct to Brisbane instead of finding another job here in the States. I was so relieved to find this forum tonight and see that the true visa processing times out of Washington are more in line with the 6 month timeline that IMMI advertises, then completely shocked once again to learn about the FBI check and its 4 month waiting period. I'm sure you can all guess what I will be doing tomorrow. Two glaring questions... 1. Why the heck does the embassy in Washington claim that ludicrous 12-15 month timeline and give people heart attacks? 2. Why is there no mention of the FBI check anywhere throughout the application process? Did I really miss that or is it just a glaring omission. Really hoping to hear from a CO sometime in the next month and get approved pending the FBI check. Does anyone know how long they will take to approve once they receive the FBI check?


I am not 100% on the pmv timeline. I am in the partner line.. There is a thread from DC here that has historic timelines and current ppl waiting or both pmv and partner.. It seems that partner is moving a little quicker than pmv but you are correct Immi web page is wrong, and I think 12-15 months is high end, you can't complain if it take this long number they post.

I am not sure what info you have looked at about applying, but the guide book or partner and pmv visas as well as the doc check list show you need a state and federal background check. Last ape the FBI "upgraded" their system and a 28 day proses is now 16-17 weeks!

I have a CO and all my paperwork in. My issue was another that you are finding out about.. Misinformation. I was told in July last year my Aussie wife did not need FBI, but in oct my CO said our adopted child on the visa made it where is needed it.. So now my CO has told me that as soon as she gets the FBI cert... I will have visa..

If I were you I would get the clearances done ASAP and keep reading this forum. There is a ton of info here.. If not for here I would have missed a few things..


----------



## sublimnl (Feb 18, 2015)

Learning a lot tonight. Like this - PMV = Prospective Marriage Visa, not Partner Migratory Visa. So, I am in the Partner line like you, not PMV LOL

You mentioned your Aussie wife needed an FBI check? My wife and I have 2 kids together and they already have their Aussie citizenship by descent. I know all of them can enter without issue - I even got the clearance for our dog today! So now I am the odd man out.

Is it typical that they require FBI checks for the Aussie spouses of the visa applicant? Might just get hers done anyway just in case.


----------



## Kurt Olsson (Jan 3, 2015)

I feel sorry for you Americans..
I'm not trying to be a smartass but as side info ,
I can tell that when I called "The Swedish FBI" for a Police Clearance, the officer said : We're quite busy right now, do you think you can wait 2 weeks to get it?
I can even mail it to Australia, if you want me to.

lol...

// Curt


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

sublimnl said:


> Learning a lot tonight. Like this - PMV = Prospective Marriage Visa, not Partner Migratory Visa. So, I am in the Partner line like you, not PMV LOL You mentioned your Aussie wife needed an FBI check? My wife and I have 2 kids together and they already have their Aussie citizenship by descent. I know all of them can enter without issue - I even got the clearance for our dog today! So now I am the odd man out. Is it typical that they require FBI checks for the Aussie spouses of the visa applicant? Might just get hers done anyway just in case.


No not typical unless you have a kid on the visa. 2 of mine are Aussie as well and good as gold.. It was just the need to prove my Aussie wife is not a convict and won't hurt her son... Lol.. But it is what it is.


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

Kurt Olsson said:


> I feel sorry for you Americans.. I'm not trying to be a smartass but as side info , I can tell that when I called "The Swedish FBI" for a Police Clearance, the officer said : We're quite busy right now, do you think you can wait 2 weeks to get it? I can even mail it to Australia, if you want me to. lol... // Curt


Yes it is a bit dumb it takes so long to get something as simple as a fingerprint background check... When I called the other day was told they are doing 3-4000 a day.. It was once (last July) a 22-28day proses ... But with a system "upgrade" it's now 16-17 weeks... That is the gov for ya! Lol


----------



## CCass (Dec 22, 2014)

There is an alternative. You can do it through an FBI approved channeler. You do have to be careful though because the FBI website has 15-20 different channelers. However Australia only accepts a select few. I was given a list by my case officer and went ahead and did one through National Background Check, Inc. It is more expensive than the FBI but you get your results in a week. I was told by my case officer that this was the only document they needed. After calling the FBI and learning I still would have to wait another 7 weeks to get my background check, I decided to go with a channeler. I got my results in 7 days and was able to submit it to my case officer. A week after I submitted the results, my visa was approved! :}
Hope this helps!


----------



## sublimnl (Feb 18, 2015)

CCass said:


> There is an alternative. You can do it through an FBI approved channeler. You do have to be careful though because the FBI website has 15-20 different channelers. However Australia only accepts a select few. I was given a list by my case officer and went ahead and did one through National Background Check, Inc. It is more expensive than the FBI but you get your results in a week. I was told by my case officer that this was the only document they needed. After calling the FBI and learning I still would have to wait another 7 weeks to get my background check, I decided to go with a channeler. I got my results in 7 days and was able to submit it to my case officer. A week after I submitted the results, my visa was approved! :}
> Hope this helps!


Care to share that list with us?


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

CCass said:


> There is an alternative. You can do it through an FBI approved channeler. You do have to be careful though because the FBI website has 15-20 different channelers. However Australia only accepts a select few. I was given a list by my case officer and went ahead and did one through National Background Check, Inc. It is more expensive than the FBI but you get your results in a week. I was told by my case officer that this was the only document they needed. After calling the FBI and learning I still would have to wait another 7 weeks to get my background check, I decided to go with a channeler. I got my results in 7 days and was able to submit it to my case officer. A week after I submitted the results, my visa was approved! :}
> Hope this helps!


I hope you are right the wait has been 16 weeks for us.. here is what my Co (ML) told me when I asked about channelers..

"While I can appreciate your eagerness to being your new lives in Australia, we do not accept FBI clearances issued by channeler. (this is because the Channelers do not have the authority to provide clearances for immigration purposes)"


----------



## CCass (Dec 22, 2014)

sublimnl said:


> Care to share that list with us?


I am so sorry but I deleted the email. 

I do know that I went through the one I listed in my post before. The National Background Check, Inc.


----------



## sublimnl (Feb 18, 2015)

: |

10char


----------



## sublimnl (Feb 18, 2015)

Guess I will be getting a couple more FD-258's done and sending off to NBCI. For others, their website is http://www.nationalbackgroundcheck.com/


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

They are NOT supposed to accept police checks issued by channelers, as I've posted in another thread, unless that has changed VERY recently. The immi.gov.au website still states:



> Note: while FBI checks can be obtained through private companies, only FBI checks directly issued by the FBI are accepted by the Department.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I asked you this on the other thread, CCass, but it'd be good to know who your CO was (initials only), as I'm wondering if they're new and might not know they're not supposed to accept them. The fact she gave you a list of approved ones, though, makes me wonder if this is, in fact, a new change and they're accepting them. If so, they should have TOLD people who have been waiting months for theirs like Heats.


----------



## sublimnl (Feb 18, 2015)

With the delays it may make sense to start accepting them if they are feeling generous. Either way its a 60 dollar gamble I am more than willing to take since I just sent my request to the FBI 2 days ago. Fingers crossed.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Let us know how it goes! It'd be great if they did decide to start accepting them because the FBI was taking so. darn. long.


----------



## sublimnl (Feb 18, 2015)

Will definitely report back. I don't have a CO yet but I applied in mid October so I'm hoping sometime in the next month or 2.


----------



## alym (Jan 2, 2015)

CollegeGirl said:


> There is no way around it - you have to wait. There is no type of visa that leads to PR (in other words, no other type of partner visa) that would allow you to get around the FBI check. It's mandatory. What Heats says is very correct, though - It's 16 weeks *from the date they receive it,* not 16 weeks AFTER they get to yours. When did you apply for your 309? Though DC is quoting a 12-15 month processing time for 309s these days, many of our members who applied through DC are seeing grants in about 6-8 months (some as few as 5 months).


We are lodging our visa next week on March 8. I applied for the FBI check right before christmas. My agent told me 309's take 5-6 months. And all I have left to do after we apply is my health check. We are actually currently deciding if we should actually apply from within australia. do you have any advice on which is better? I know that I wouldnt be able to work because they would just bridge my tourist visa correct? but i thought i could get an unpaid internship or volunteer work. Although I heard applying within Aus takes longer. Any thoughts?


----------



## sublimnl (Feb 18, 2015)

sublimnl said:


> Will definitely report back. I don't have a CO yet but I applied in mid October so I'm hoping sometime in the next month or 2.


Just an update to say I got my FBI check from the channeler today. As soon as I get a CO I will let everyone know if they accept it.


----------



## sublimnl (Feb 18, 2015)

This is what I got from the FBI Channeler. There is no mention anywhere that it came from someone other than the FBI. Can someone who got their Background check directly from the FBI comment on how this compares to what they received? Thanks!


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

sublimnl said:


> This is what I got from the FBI Channeler. There is no mention anywhere that it came from someone other than the FBI. Can someone who got their Background check directly from the FBI comment on how this compares to what they received? Thanks!


 The one we waited 16+ weeks for looks exactly like the one you posted... Even the signature is the same!!!


----------



## sublimnl (Feb 18, 2015)

Heats said:


> The one we waited 16+ weeks for looks exactly like the one you posted... Even the signature is the same!!!


Thanks for the quick reply. I just realized that when I uploaded through the app on my phone that it butchered the picture quality. I just uploaded a higher-res version. Can you please double-check it again if you dont mind?

This could be great news for a lot of people on this forum. If they are identical then we are now looking at just a few weeks to get these done again!


----------



## Heats (Aug 12, 2014)

sublimnl said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I just realized that when I uploaded through the app on my phone that it butchered the picture quality. I just uploaded a higher-res version. Can you please double-check it again if you dont mind? This could be great news for a lot of people on this forum. If they are identical then we are now looking at just a few weeks to get these done again!


Same watermark, logo in the top corner , same signature ... I see nothing different.


----------



## sublimnl (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks again!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey sublimnl - I think it's pretty certain they're accepting those three channelers I listed now. There's probably a minute difference somewhere that allows them to tell but since they're accepting certain channelers now anyway I don't think there's any reason to worry.


----------



## sublimnl (Feb 18, 2015)

CollegeGirl said:


> Hey sublimnl - I think it's pretty certain they're accepting those three channelers I listed now. There's probably a minute difference somewhere that allows them to tell but since they're accepting certain channelers now anyway I don't think there's any reason to worry.


I must have missed your post. Glad they are accepting them now


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I still haven't seen it anywhere official, but another applicant posted elsewhere and said she was told they began accepting 3 channelers as of Jan. 15 and listed them. So I'm really hoping it's true - because 16 weeks is ridiculous.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

CG, what thread was it that you mentioned which channeler they are accepting now?


----------



## sublimnl (Feb 18, 2015)

Canegirl, here you go...



CollegeGirl said:


> Cross-posting in two other relevant threads:
> 
> FYI, I've read somewhere else that the Washington DC embassy began accepting FBI checks from three channelers as of 15 January 2015, and they are: national credit reporting, national background check, inc. and telos identity management solutions, llc.
> 
> Take this with a grain of salt as this is NOT from an agent or from DIBP themselves, but from a fellow applicant. If they actually have changed their policy like is being reported, it'd be nice to see it in writing somewhere official!


I used national background check Inc.

http://www.nationalbackgroundcheck.com/


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for reposting that, sublimnl. 

I keep wanting to do the Aussie thing of giving you a shorter nickname - but I realized that calling you "sub" might not go over well, hahaha. Whooops. So I shall just keep checking your name every time I respond to you to ensure I spell it correctly instead.


----------



## sublimnl (Feb 18, 2015)

CollegeGirl said:


> Thanks for reposting that, sublimnl.
> 
> I keep wanting to do the Aussie thing of giving you a shorter nickname - but I realized that calling you "sub" might not go over well, hahaha. Whooops. So I shall just keep checking your name every time I respond to you to ensure I spell it correctly instead.


LOL wow that takes me back. people used to call me "sub" all the time back in the late 90s (good ole ichat/icq days). no one has called me that in at LEAST 10 years. Getting old.


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

sublimnl said:


> Canegirl, here you go... I used national background check Inc. http://www.nationalbackgroundcheck.com/


Thank you! 

We emailed and received the information too!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yay, another confirmation, Canegirl. Seems certain they're accepting them now. AWESOME.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Sub, my nickname here may be "CollegeGirl" but I'm old enough to remember ICQ, hahaha. Totally understand!


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Yay, another confirmation, Canegirl. Seems certain they're accepting them now. AWESOME.


Just did a thread for others! 5-7 days is much better than 14-16 weeks!


----------



## Midcitybaby (Sep 14, 2014)

HI everyone, Sorry if this is in the wrong spot, I just did a search for FBI check and spouse

My husband submitted his application on April 30th. Today he received an email from the Washington Embassy regarding his application and listing the documents to include, most of which we already uploaded. We have yet to do the FBI check. But the document did list the channelers mentioned above, so we will go with one of them.

My questions are:

1) Do I as his sponsor also require an FBI check? I have lived here in New Orleans for the last 5 years.

2) it mentions for the sponsor (me) we must include: "an AFP National Police Check if the sponsor has spent a cumulative total of 12 months or more in Australia since turning 16", which I have. How do I go about this?

3) "Police certificates from each country in which the sponsor has spent a cumulative total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years". For me that is both Australia and the USA. What exactly do they mean by Police Certificates??

ugh, I'm overwhelmed! any advice will be appreciated! We've not got a CO yet, so I don't know who to ask


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

The sponsor only needs to submit police checks if there are children included in the application. If there are no children, then no police checks are required for the sponsor.


----------



## australi (Jun 30, 2014)

When submitting the fingerprints to the FBI did you need to use a special envelope or registered mail or just a plain envelope? 

My first round were rejected and I am going crazy over the details now!


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

australi said:


> When submitting the fingerprints to the FBI did you need to use a special envelope or registered mail or just a plain envelope? My first round were rejected and I am going crazy over the details now!


We used registered mail and put it in an envelope that you could bend. We also sent to cards in just incase.

Why were your first fingerprints rejected?


----------

